# Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 16)



## ripjack13 (Apr 15, 2018)

*What are the top 20 tools you need to own? *









**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
Leprechauns, miss-placed texans, and waffle lovers are welcome to post an answer.
But who cares, no ones reads the rules anyhow....


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 15, 2018)

ALL OF THEM!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Apr 15, 2018)

Sorry, but I'm not sure I can answer this one. I don't want my wife to ever stumble upon a list made by me of what I feel are the 20 most essential tools in the shop, lest she get the idea that I could sell a whole bunch of my tools and do with less.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 15, 2018)

More of a wish list than "need" to own. A bunch of lie Nielson tools, A new bench chisel set and mortising chisel set. 20" grizzly spiral head planer, sawstop cabinet saw, new scroll saw, upgrade my miter saw, powermatic bench top mortiser, a couple more chucks for the lathe, a couple more router plates so I can install 3 routers in the outfeed tables of my table saw. A new random orbit sander because I have had mine forever! Make some new tooling for the lathe, hollowing rig, steady rest, curved tool rest etc. It never ends really, lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS (Apr 15, 2018)

I think I have more than I need already, but the ones I want is still more than 20.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 15, 2018)

Just bigger everything- including shop

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## pinky (Apr 15, 2018)

I need a big jointer but first I would need a bigger shop to put it in but then I would need a new house because my shop is as big as it will get and then I would need a good divorce lawyer... so I guess I will stick with wanting one as opposed to needing one!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## justallan (Apr 15, 2018)

Dallas Cowgirls!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Is that like on a project by project basis? If I didn't 'need' but 20 I wouldn't own 2,987,213,512,385 of them!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CWS (Apr 15, 2018)

justallan said:


> Dallas Cowgirls!


What would a man of your age need 20 Dallas Cowgirls? Never mind, I forgot you are a cowboy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 15, 2018)

Today I learned that with a saw, a chisel, marking knife, a plane, and a compass you can build practically every other tool you need for layout.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 15, 2018)

I can’t count that high

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 15, 2018)

Tclem said:


> I can’t count that high


Take off yer shoes... That way you can get to 22.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Apr 15, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> Take off yer shoes... That way you can get to 22.


Ok Arizona Joe

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## justallan (Apr 15, 2018)

CWS said:


> What would a man of your age need 20 Dallas Cowgirls? Never mind, I forgot you are a cowboy.



It would be just about like my actual tools, none of them get over used for darned sure and they just sit around and get ogled.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CWS (Apr 16, 2018)

justallan said:


> It would be just about like my actual tools, none of them get over used for darned sure and they just sit around and get ogled.


At my age I look at pretty ladies as Gods artwork, can't do much with it but great to look at.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## kweinert (Apr 16, 2018)

Need?

For what I'm doing these days I'd say it'd be the Lathe (and turning tools), bandsaw, table saw, and casting/stabilizing stuff.

There are a lot of other "wants" involved and I'd not want to get rid of anything I have. And there's new stuff I'd like to play with in the laser and CNC arena.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 16, 2018)

The top six with me are
18" bandsaw
Delta 10" table saw
Mikita 12" sliding compound miter saw
European Beech Workbench
8" Delta jointer
13" DeWalt planer
After those, all the hand planes and hand tools I use almost daily. 
Never thought I'd say it but I have too many tools.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Apr 16, 2018)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> The top six with me are
> 18" bandsaw
> Delta 10" table saw
> Mikita 12" sliding compound miter saw
> ...





Larry, you take that back!!!!! You can NEVER have too many tools or wood!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 16, 2018)

Relax, Tony. My wife doesn't monitor these posts. 

I have tools I haven't used in 20 years so, yes, I have too many. After I give away a few hundred books and magazines, I may start on the tools. Will start a new thread named "Larry's Bargain Basement" to sell (cheaply) tools and hardware I no longer need, and probably never did need.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## justallan (Apr 16, 2018)

I guess a serious answer for me would be;
1) My bandmill. It's more than just money for me, it's therapy.
2) My chainsaws. For the obvious
3) My CNC router. That's my main retirement plan.
4) My bandsaw. I'd WAAAAY rather use that than a table saw!
5) My spindle sander. That thing's the best thing since toilet paper. DO NOT GET THE TWO MIXED UP!!!!
6) My chopsaw. No explanation needed, they're just darned convenient.
7) My lathe. Purely for therapeutic reasons 'cause it sure isn't making me any money.
8-10,000) All of the backup tools and accessories needed for the first seven to have a use.

Now if y'all want to talk about the non-woodworking tools, I'll be needing a bigger piece of paper. Although I use most all of my tools, I also spend a good bit of time buying and hoarding them with the plan to sell most of them one day when I need the money.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike R (Apr 19, 2018)

The essentials

1) Tape measure
2) Hammer
3) Chisel
4) Framing Square
5) level
6) worm drive circular saw
7) Table saw
8) jig saw
9) cordless drill
10)Miter saw
11) Orbital sander
12) Air compressor
13) Framing gun
14) 2" trim gun
15) pry bar
16) clamps
17) Sawzall
18) chainsaw
19) Speed square
20) Belt sander

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 19, 2018)

Mike R said:


> The essentials
> 
> 1) Tape measure
> 2) Hammer
> ...





One....one person did it correctly.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Apr 19, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> One....one person did it correctly.



He's only playing it straight so he doesn't get kicked out of the mallet swap.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike R (Apr 19, 2018)

Dang right

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## dennisp42 (Apr 23, 2018)

I don't need anymore but I went to Hartville Tool today and bought 3 more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 24, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> One....one person did it correctly.


We don't need no stinkin rules!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

